# Mystery reprimanded me! xD



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I came home today and was in a great mood because my virus is gone, the kids are all away on easter break for a few days, and mom took me out to eat so we actually had a meal together! Woo. Yay me! So when i came inside i was all bouncy and picked Mystery up, smothered him in kisses, put him down, then ran as fast as i could to my room and jumped onto my bed! He of course chased me down xD and hopped up on the bed and was looking me over, walking back and forth, headbutting me, and getting all overly excited cuz i was overly excited lolz. He was so cute, i couldnt help it... i gave him more kisses!! I was talking to him about how much i love him, and scratching him on his ears, and giving kisses, and i dont think he could keep up cuz he suddenly bit me! Gently though it didnt hurt ^_^ but he held my hand for a few seconds and just stared at me as if to say "calm yourself down!" He was purring too xD i started laughing and he promptly let go and lay down while continueing to stare at me. Now he just keeps glancing at me every now and then and wont leave my side. He still purring though ^_^ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nyska is like that.she will let me know when she had enough!she gives me a little meow and grabs my hand with her mouth. Never bites hard, just enough to let me know.that cat has me trained.


----------

